# Hoffentlich nur ein Einzelfall?!



## wildsau.com (21. Oktober 2012)

Da werd ich morgen wohl mal mit dem Jürgen telefonieren müssen....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke da wirst du fix ne neue Kettenstrebe kriegen.

Riss direkt an der Schweißnaht... ...kann viele Ursachen haben.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau.com (21. Oktober 2012)

Achja, es handelt sich um ein Fanes Enduro 3.0 aus 09.2012


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Achja, es handelt sich um ein Fanes Enduro 3.0 aus 09.2012


Made in Asien


----------



## Astaroth (21. Oktober 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Achja, es handelt sich um ein Fanes Enduro 3.0 aus 09.2012



Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen...


----------



## rossifumi (21. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen...



Wenn es sich hier im Forum häufen würde, dann vielleicht schon. Ich war bei dem Rahmenbruch dabei und wir sind alle erschrocken, dass ausgerechnet das vermutlich stabilste Bike in unserer Runde so einen Defekt erlebte.

Zur Info:

Wir sind keine Schwergewichte und keine DH ler oder so.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2012)

Ein Riss IN der Schweißnaht? Intörössant...


----------



## mokka_ (21. Oktober 2012)

interessant das eine schweißnaht mittig bricht.


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2012)

mokka_ schrieb:


> interessant das eine schweißnaht mittig bricht.



Das passiert, wenn der Schweißer sein Handwerk nicht verseht.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn der Schweißer sein Handwerk nicht verseht.



Ich berfürchte, das wusste er, aber gut das du das für das minderbemittelte Publikum hier nocheinmal auf den Punkt bringst


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich berfürchte, das wusste er, aber gut das du das für das minderbemittelte Publikum hier nocheinmal auf den Punkt bringst


Dem Jü wär das früher nie passiert.
Anderswo wird Qualität nicht so groß geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Dem Jü wär das früher nie passiert.
> Anderswo wird Qualität nicht so groß geschrieben.



Achso ist das


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Dem Jü wär das früher nie passiert.
> Anderswo wird Qualität nicht so groß geschrieben.



Dann malen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand und beschwören gleich Qualitätsmängel an den taiwanesischen Fanes-Rahmen hoch.

Fehler können überall passieren - wichtig ist ob da jetzt ein Einzelrahmen / eine Serie / die Gesamtproduktion betroffen ist und wie der Hersteller darauf reagiert. Und da mache ich mir bei Onkel Jürgen, aus eigener Erfahrung, überhaupt keine Sorgen!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dann malen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand und beschwören gleich Qualitätsmängel an den taiwanesischen Fanes-Rahmen hoch.
> 
> Fehler können überall passieren - wichtig ist ob da jetzt ein Einzelrahmen / eine Serie / die Gesamtproduktion betroffen ist und wie der Hersteller darauf reagiert. Und da mache ich mir bei Onkel Jürgen, aus eigener Erfahrung, überhaupt keine Sorgen!
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Oktober 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Fehler können überall passieren - wichtig ist ob da jetzt ein Einzelrahmen / eine Serie / die Gesamtproduktion betroffen ist und wie der Hersteller darauf reagiert. Und da mache ich mir bei Onkel Jürgen, aus eigener Erfahrung, überhaupt keine Sorgen!


Sehr treffend geschrieben und Jürgen ist bei solchen Dingen jemand, der enorm an seine Kunden denkt Kann ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben und deswegen hätte ich auch erst den Kontakt mit ihm gesucht, bevor ich diese Fotos eingestellt hätte Denn das Problem ist, dass manche nichts besseres zu tun haben und jetzt sofort Theorien zu erstellen, warum dieser Bruch zustande kam und solche Dinge sollten die Leute erstmal klären, die es auch betrifft. Ist aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich wäre(bin) einen anderen Weg gegangen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## liquidnight (21. Oktober 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dann malen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand und beschwören gleich Qualitätsmängel an den taiwanesischen Fanes-Rahmen hoch.



Hmm. Ich hab auch einen (vermutlich) taiwanesischen Rahmen gekauft, aber die bike-components-Hausmarke. Der ist an der gleichen Stelle, direkt an der Schweißnaht, gerissen.  Jaja ich weiß der Vergleich hinkt vermutlich - trotzdem ne komische Übereinstimmung.

Btw. weiß jemand was wir zur Zeit für eine Lieferzeit die Fanes-Pinion-Rahmen haben ?  Also ist die noch im zweistelligen Monatsbereich ?


----------



## wildsau.com (21. Oktober 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Sehr treffend geschrieben und Jürgen ist bei solchen Dingen jemand, der enorm an seine Kunden denkt Kann ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben und deswegen hätte ich auch erst den Kontakt mit ihm gesucht, bevor ich diese Fotos eingestellt hätte Denn das Problem ist, dass manche nichts besseres zu tun haben und jetzt sofort Theorien zu erstellen, warum dieser Bruch zustande kam und solche Dinge sollten die Leute erstmal klären, die es auch betrifft. Ist aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich wäre(bin) einen anderen Weg gegangen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Ich findes das man mit solchen Fehlern die es ja anscheinend gibt offen umgehen kann. Die Käufer der Rahmen geben schließlich viel Geld für dieses Produkt aus und haben so ein Recht auch auf evtl. Schwächen aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun den Hersteller schlecht zu machen oder sonst etwas.

Ich mag Alutech und bin auch mit dem Service/Umgang absolut zufrieden. Ich bin  mir auch sicher das Jürgen in diesem Falle sofort reagiert. Ich denke es gibt trotzdem Kunden die froh darüber sind solche Infos zu erhalten. Schlussendlich werden einige sicher auch des Öfteren mal einen Blick auf die Schwachstellen werfen um Gefahren/Stürze die definitiv eintreten können evtl. vorzubeugen.

Ihr werdet von mir auf dem Laufenden gehalten was es mit diesem Bruch genauer auf sich hat. Vielleicht sind dann alle Gerüchte schnell beseitigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossifumi (21. Oktober 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Ich findes das man mit solchen Fehlern die es ja anscheinend gibt offen umgehen kann. Die Käufer der Rahmen geben schließlich viel Geld für dieses Produkt aus und haben so ein Recht auch auf evtl. Schwächen aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun den Hersteller schlecht zu machen oder sonst etwas.
> 
> Ich mag Alutech und bin auch mit dem Service/Umgang absolut zufrieden. Ich bin  mir auch sicher das Jürgen in diesem Falle sofort reagiert. Ich denke es gibt trotzdem Kunden die froh darüber sind solche Infos zu erhalten. Schlussendlich werden einige sicher auch des Öfteren mal einen Blick auf die Schwachstellen werfen um Gefahren/Stürze die definitiv eintreten können evtl. vorzubeugen.
> 
> Ihr werdet von mir auf dem Laufenden gehalten was es mit diesem Bruch genauer auf sich hat. Vielleicht sind dann alle Gerüchte schnell beseitigt.


----------



## ollo (22. Oktober 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Ich findes das man mit solchen Fehlern die es ja anscheinend gibt offen umgehen kann. Die Käufer der Rahmen geben schließlich viel Geld für dieses Produkt aus und haben so ein Recht auch auf evtl. Schwächen aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun den Hersteller schlecht zu machen oder sonst etwas.
> 
> Ich mag Alutech und bin auch mit dem Service/Umgang absolut zufrieden. Ich bin  mir auch sicher das Jürgen in diesem Falle sofort reagiert. Ich denke es gibt trotzdem Kunden die froh darüber sind solche Infos zu erhalten. Schlussendlich werden einige sicher auch des Öfteren mal einen Blick auf die Schwachstellen werfen um Gefahren/Stürze die definitiv eintreten können evtl. vorzubeugen.
> 
> Ihr werdet von mir auf dem Laufenden gehalten was es mit diesem Bruch genauer auf sich hat. Vielleicht sind dann alle Gerüchte schnell beseitigt.



Wahrscheinlich ein Rahmen mit Wahrscheinlich einem Fehler und schon müßen ALLE gewarnt werden ...... auf der einen Seite Nett von Dir hier gleich Alarmstufe Rot auszurufen, ich für meinen Teil schließe mich eher dem hier an .....

_" Jürgen ist bei solchen Dingen jemand, der enorm an seine Kunden denkt Kann ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben und deswegen hätte ich auch erst den Kontakt mit ihm gesucht, bevor ich diese Fotos eingestellt hätte Denn das Problem ist, dass manche nichts besseres zu tun haben und jetzt sofort Theorien zu erstellen, warum dieser Bruch zustande kam und solche Dinge sollten die Leute erstmal klären, die es auch betrifft. Ist aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich wäre(bin) einen anderen Weg gegangen
Gruß aus dem _Pott! " WilliWildsau 

.... aber jeder macht es so wie er es für richtig hält

.


----------



## wildsau.com (22. Oktober 2012)

Weiteres Verfahren: Wie vermutet........Kettenstrebe ausbauen, zu Alutech schicken, warten....warten und hoffentlich schnellstmöglich eine neue bekommen. Wer einer Detailaufnahmen der Bruchstelle vom inneren der Strebe möchte, der kann mich per PN anschreiben.


----------



## schwerter (22. Oktober 2012)

Es wäre interessant gewesen die Lösung vom Jü zu presäntieren und anschliesend kurz mit den Bildern darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass die Fanes Besitzer ab und an die Schweissnaht zu überprüfen haben. Mach ich selbst bei meiner Wildsau nach einer Tour wenns ans putzen geht.
Der Jü wirds schon richten


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Ich findes das man mit solchen Fehlern die es ja anscheinend gibt offen umgehen kann. Die Käufer der Rahmen geben schließlich viel Geld für dieses Produkt aus und haben so ein Recht auch auf evtl. Schwächen aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun den Hersteller schlecht zu machen oder sonst etwas.[...]



Sehe ich auch so, solang die Beschreibung neutral bleibt. Fahre selbst nen Rad was gewisse "Probleme" (Trek Scratch => Kettenstreben) mit den Kettenstreben hat und fand das bisher unproblematisch weil ich einfach weiss wo ich in kürzeren Intervallen zu checken habe. Wenn dann die Abwicklung des Schadens auch noch ohne Probleme läuft (ich hatte mit 4 defekten Kettenstreben in Summe nur ca. 20 Werktage Ausfall des Bikes !) ist das für mich kein Grund ein Rad zu meiden, unter Umständen sogar ein Grund wieder bei dem Hersteller zu kaufen.  
Schade find ichs immer wenn ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen wild rumspekuliert wird und dann durch Gerüchte ein Rad schlechter gemacht wird als es nötig ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## wildsau.com (2. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe mit Jürgen telefoniert und folgende Infos erhalten:

Es gibt eine kleinere Serie bei dem die streben Falsch geschweißt wurden. Bisher sind 4-5 Bikes betroffen. Wieviele schlussendlich betroffen sind ist unklar. Mann muss die Zahlen abwarten und aussitzen.

Jürgen schickt in diesem Falle sofort eine neue Strebe, welche nach Norm geschweißt ist.
Die Garantieabwicklung verlief wie erwartet ohne Probleme. Jürgen wie immer super Nett und Sympatisch. So sollte es bei allen Herstellern sein.

Also nochmal den Hinweis: Kontrolliert eure Schweißnähte sicherheitshalber ab und zu nach härteren Einsätzen.

Bei mir war es eine Enduro Tour mit kleineren Sprüngen und ein paar Doubles. Mein Gewicht liegt mit Kleidung bei ca. 87Kg.


----------



## valdus (2. November 2012)

Ich denke man bekommt ne Mail wenn sein Bike betroffen ist oder?


----------



## wildsau.com (2. November 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> Ich denke man bekommt ne Mail wenn sein Bike betroffen ist oder?



Nein.Es ist eben nicht genau bekannt soweit ich das verstanden habe wer wo und wie betroffen ist.Es sollte sich aber um einen Überschaubaren und kleineren Kreis handeln.


----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2012)

Da du dein Bike wie ich im September erhalten hast muss ich wohl verstärkt auf die Streben Obacht geben. Mal schauen was sich da bei mir so tut. Wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit (für ein gerinGen Aufpreis) auf Carbon zu wechseln... als Entschädigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten


----------



## wildsau.com (2. November 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Da du dein Bike wie ich im September erhalten hast muss ich wohl verstärkt auf die Streben Obacht geben. Mal schauen was sich da bei mir so tut. Wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit (für ein gerinGen Aufpreis) auf Carbon zu wechseln... als Entschädigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten



Ist ja nur der untere Teil der Kettenstrebe wo betroffen ist. Du wirst es irgendwann schon merken obs hält oder nicht Also mein Rahmen kam mit der großen Schiffsfracht Ende August. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist...."Im Endeffekt kann jeder nur warten ob es hält oder nicht. Da man ja Seitens Alutech sofort ne neue bekommt, ist das ja schonmal beruhigend. Ist halt die Frage ob mann eine als Ersatz in den Urlaub mitnehmen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2012)

Will den Teufel jetzt nicht am die Wand malen. Angenommen mir bricht die Strebe wenn ich auf Tour bin und ich verletzte mich dabei ist dann nicht AluTech in der Pflicht? Wäre es für den Jü nicht besser die Bikes aus der Charge zu überprüfen bevor was schlimmes passiert? Wie gesagt ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen und ich drück die Daumen das in der Hinsicht alles gut geht.
Will mir gar nicht vorstellen was da alles passieren kann wenn man Vollgas den Berg runter heizt und dann bricht dir die Strebe weg... keine schöne Vorstellung!


----------



## schwerter (2. November 2012)

...und am Ende wird alles gut!Auf Juergen ist Verlass. Aber irgendwas kann doch immer kaputt gehen. Wenn die Nabe bricht nächste auch einen ganz gepflegten Adler


----------



## wildsau.com (2. November 2012)

schwerter schrieb:


> ...und am Ende wird alles gut!Auf Juergen ist Verlass. Aber irgendwas kann doch immer kaputt gehen. Wenn die Nabe bricht nächste auch einen ganz gepflegten Adler



Epische Worte


----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2012)

Wie gesagt ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen! Werde mich mal mit dem Jü in Verbindung setzen und dann sehe ich ja was der Chef höchst persönlich dazu sagt.


----------



## rossifumi (2. November 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen! Werde mich mal mit dem Jü in Verbindung setzen und dann sehe ich ja was der Chef höchst persönlich dazu sagt.



Wäre cool, wenn du uns nach deinem Telefonat dann über weiteres informieren könntest.


----------



## jan84 (2. November 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen! Werde mich mal mit dem Jü in Verbindung setzen und dann sehe ich ja was der Chef höchst persönlich dazu sagt.



Wenn die Strebe einseitig durchreißt ist die Chance sehr sehr groß, dass das ganze erstmal spürbar weich wird und klappernde Geräusche macht bevors die Strebe ganz weghaut. Die Chance, dass sich vorher nen Riss zeigt ist auch groß. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ganiscol (2. November 2012)

An der Rahmennummer wird man es offenbar (noch oder überhaupt?) nicht eindeutig zuordnen können ob man betroffen ist, sonst hätte der Jü dahingehend was gesagt. Aber trotzdem, so aus Neugier, welche Nummer hat deiner denn?


----------



## wildsau.com (2. November 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn die Strebe einseitig durchreißt ist die Chance sehr sehr groß, dass das ganze erstmal spürbar weich wird und klappernde Geräusche macht bevors die Strebe ganz weghaut. Die Chance, dass sich vorher nen Riss zeigt ist auch groß.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



So hat es sich bei mir angekündigt.das Rad hat an der Strebe geschliffen. Ich habe Anfangs gedacht die Felgen hats verissen. Aber die andere Seite der Strebe hat super gehalten


----------



## JpunktF (3. November 2012)

Also mir hats heut eine Speiche zerissen, die war dann zwischen Bremssattel und Bremsbelag, und seitdem hab ich so komische rote Streifen am Oberschenkel, wer weiss wo ich meine $10.000.000-Klage platzieren muss? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau.com (3. November 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Also mir hats heut eine Speiche zerissen, die war dann zwischen Bremssattel und Bremsbelag, und seitdem hab ich so komische rote Streifen am Oberschenkel, wer weiss wo ich meine $10.000.000-Klage platzieren muss? ;-)



Harter Fall, ich hoffe du Hast nen guten Anwalt.Gute Besserung und mein tiefstes Beileid


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt leider auch im Club...


----------



## ollo (7. November 2012)

einfach Hinterbau einschicken hätte gereicht


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. November 2012)

Interessiert vielleicht auch andere Besitzer. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier immer alles totgeschwiegen werden soll. 

Abwicklung bis jetzt läuft eh super...


----------



## JpunktF (7. November 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt leider auch im Club...



Im Kettenstrebenbruch-Club, oder im Sitzstrebennachbearbeitungs-Club?

Bin ich froh dass ich im Sharkfin-Club bin ;-)


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. November 2012)

Im Kettenstreben-Schweissnaht Club  Jürgen hat gemeint, ich soll die Sitzstrebe auch gleich nachbessern lassen, ist wahrscheinlich die sinnvollste Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (7. November 2012)

Hättest weiterfahren sollen, vielleicht wärst dann in den Hinterbau-Lefty-Club gekommen ;-)


----------



## wildsau.com (7. November 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Interessiert vielleicht auch andere Besitzer. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier immer alles totgeschwiegen werden soll.
> 
> Abwicklung bis jetzt läuft eh super...



Seh ich genau so!


----------



## ollo (7. November 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Interessiert vielleicht auch andere Besitzer. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier immer alles totgeschwiegen werden soll.
> 
> Abwicklung bis jetzt läuft eh super...




es geht nicht um das Totschweigen, das es ein Fehler bei der Verarbeitung gab ist schon mit der ersten Strebe bekannt geworden und das es noch welche gibt und geben wird auch..... warum jetzt "jeder" das noch mitteilen muß  ...... muß das echt sein  schadet mehr als das es nutzt ............  na ja was soll es vielleicht habe ich da auch eine verkehrte Sichtweise in Bezug auf Klärung von "Problemfällen" und der Einsicht das es auch für den der dafür geradestehen muß nicht gerade ein 6er im Lotto ist wenn Fehler entstehen die nicht geplant waren und sich das auf das Image und den Geldbeutel Niederschlägt ...... 

.


----------



## ArthurBishop (7. November 2012)

.


----------



## rossifumi (7. November 2012)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> .



Jetzt wären mal Fotos von der aktuellsten, verstärkten Version der Sitzstreben interessant, damit jeder seine Sitzstreben mal vergleichen kann. Meine Fanes ist einen Monat alt, muss aber nichts dem Alter des Rahmens zu tun haben und vermute somit noch die "schwache" Version.


----------



## wildsau.com (7. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es geht nicht um das Totschweigen, das es ein Fehler bei der Verarbeitung gab ist schon mit der ersten Strebe bekannt geworden und das es noch welche gibt und geben wird auch..... warum jetzt "jeder" das noch mitteilen muß  ...... muß das echt sein  schadet mehr als das es nutzt ............  na ja was soll es vielleicht habe ich da auch eine verkehrte Sichtweise in Bezug auf Klärung von "Problemfällen" und der Einsicht das es auch für den der dafür geradestehen muß nicht gerade ein 6er im Lotto ist wenn Fehler entstehen die nicht geplant waren und sich das auf das Image und den Geldbeutel Niederschlägt ......
> 
> .



Es ist bekannt das es Probleme gibt aber nicht in welchem Ausmaß. Die Menge der betroffenen Räder ist unklar. Es wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen wann welcher betroffener Rahmen produziert wurde. Wenn da zeitlich deutliche Unterschiede dazwischen liegen, dann könnte das noch spannend werden.

 @KungFuChicken: wann hast du denn dein Bike bekommen?


----------



## schueffi (7. November 2012)

Stimmt, ein Foto würde Klarheit schaffen.
Würde es auch super finden wenn es eine kleine Anleitung geben würde wie man den Hinterbau ausbaut (auf was man achten sollte, usw.) Das gesamte Bike zu verschicken ist ja doch eher umständlich. Vor allem wen man wie ich den Karton entsorgt hat...


----------



## wildsau.com (7. November 2012)

Ich glaube ihr seit im falschen Thema. Hier gehts um die Kettenstrebe. Der Sitzstrebentread ist genau Hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606948


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. November 2012)

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass die Veröffentlichung von Rahmenbrüchen für den Hersteller keine angenehme Tatsache darstellt. Als Kunde behalte ich mir jedoch vor, die Erfahrungen die ich mit einem Produkt gemacht habe, auch im Internet zu teilen.

Es geht hier nicht um das Anschwärzen einzelner Personen oder Firmen, sondern schlicht darum, dass andere Kunden oder Interessenten einen Eindruck über aktuell vorhanden Probleme bekommen. Manchen Personen hier würde ein bisschen emotionaler Abstand vom entsprechenden Produkt/Hersteller gut tun. 
Wenn ein Fehler auftritt, so zählen für mich als Kunde die damit verbundenen Probleme, nicht die guten Absichten des Herstellers.

Wo ich hier mehr Schaden als Nutzen verursache ist mir nicht ersichtlich. Materialfehler können auftreten, wenn die Garantieabwicklung zufriedenstellend ist, sehe ich kein Problem.

Wenn ein Fehler mit gewisser Häufung auftritt, geht es meiner Meinung auch um den Sicherheitsaspekt. Ich habe den Riss heute nach einer eher harmlosen Abfahrt entdeckt, da mir das Fahrverhalten etwas schwammig vorkam. Der erste Blick ging - mit diesem Thread im Hinterkopf - an die Kettenstrebe. 

Ich war mit dem Fanes bis dato auch sehr zufrieden und bin auch zuversichtlich, dass mich das Rad noch einige Jahre begleiten wird 

 @wildsau.com: Ich habe das Rad anfang September erhalte. Gefahren wurde es im Schnitt drei bis (eher) vier mal pro Woche.


----------



## wildsau.com (8. November 2012)

*Ich habe den Riss heute nach einer eher harmlosen Abfahrt entdeckt, da mir das Fahrverhalten etwas schwammig vorkam. Der erste Blick ging - mit diesem Thread im Hinterkopf - an die Kettenstrebe. *

Und schon hatte sich dieser Tread positiv ausgewirkt---->Fehler wurde schnell erkannt und eine Weiterfahrt vermieden. 

*
    @wildsau.com: Ich habe das Rad anfang September erhalte. Gefahren wurde es im Schnitt drei bis (eher) vier mal pro Woche.[/QUOTE]*

Dann scheint dein Rahmen ebenfalls aus der Mitte/Ende August Lieferung (Schifffracht) zu stammen. Dahingehend hätten wir also schon mal eine Übereinstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (8. November 2012)

Euje hab mein Komplettbike auch Anfang September bekommen....


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2012)

Ihr solltet Euch einfach mal ein paar weniger egozentrische, sondern lieber objektive Gedanken machen.

1. Den Bruch der Kettenstrebe merkt man sehr leicht auch ohne die Wiederholung und Nennung jedes einzelnen Falles hier oder auch ohne, dass man überhaupt davon gelesen haben muss. Warum ich das sage? Weil ich wohl die Premiere war.
2. Es ist tatsächlich weniger wichtig, wieviele Schäden es gibt (kommt hier eh nicht raus), sondern wie seitens des Herstellers damit verfahren wird.
3. In Foren entstehen ohnehin verzerrte Bilder über ein Produkt oder einen Hersteller, weil jedes Problem zig-fach durch den Kakao gezogen und wieder aufgewärmt wird.
4. Mir ist daran gelegen, dass Alutech noch lange existiert, weil sie geile Bikes bauen und einen eben solchen Service bieten. Damit sind sie ein positiver Exot. Sympathien für Jü oder andere Emotion sind da gar nicht nötig...und da ist auch jede Menge Egoismus bei.
5. Wenn Alutech sagt, dass der Fehler nicht auf eine bestimmte Charge zurückführbar ist, wird das wohl so sein. Daher lohnt auch gar nicht der Austausch von Bestell- und Lieferdaten. Zumal das auch keinen Aufschluss über das Produktionsdatum der Kettenstrebe liefert. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, die gefährdeten Streben vorab zu ermitteln, hätte Alutech das sicher getan, weil die Reklamationen eh kommen werden.
6. Es handelt sich nicht um einen Konstruktionsfehler, sondern um menschliches Versagen. Einer der Schweißer hat da wohl gepennt und denselben Fehler mehrfach gemacht.

Aus den o.g. Gründen und weil ich genau so einen Thread befürchtet habe, hatte ich nicht über meinen Kettenstrebenbruch berichtet. Es hätte auch niemandem geholfen, weil es nicht vorab erkennbar ist und wohl auch niemand deswegen besonders vorsichtig unterwegs gewesen wäre (hätte den Bruch auch nicht vermieden).
Mir ist der Bruch übrigens im Bike-Urlaub in PDS passiert. Ich hatte Jü gleich ein Foto geschickt, worauf er mir angeboten hatte, eine Strebe sofort zu mir zu schicken, damit mein Urlaub nicht komplett für'n Ar*** ist. Da es der vorletzte Tag war, erübrigte sich das zwar, zeigt aber, wie klasse Jü mit solchen Fällen umgeht.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Wenn Alutech sich hier nicht angebracht  verhalten würde, wie das andere, größere Hersteller sich gern mal erlauben, wäre Kritik und Vorwarnung zur Vermeidung persönlichen Schadens natürlich angebracht. Diese Gefahr besteht hier aber mMn nicht.

So, und jetzt könnt Ihr meinetwegen auf mir rumhacken und weiter die Fanes oder Alutech schlecht machen, denn auf etwas Anderes läuft es letztlich nicht hinaus, selbst wenn anders beabsichtigt. Oder Ihr überdenkt nochmal die Tragweite des Mediums "Forum" und "Internet" und spart Euch vielleicht das eine oder andere Aufwärmen dieses Falles.

Viel mir gerade noch auf: wildsau.com ist eine auf Alutech registrierte Domain. Die Verwendung dieses User-Nicks erweckt den Eindruck, dass Alutech hier höchst offiziell vertreten wird. Vielleicht überdenkt der Kollege auch mal diese Wahl. Ist nicht böse gemeint, soll aber die Tragweite einer wohl harmlos gemeinten Entscheidung verdeutlichen.


----------



## othu (8. November 2012)

Wenn jemand schreibt wie super das Rad ist beschwert sich keiner, aber wenn jemand über die vorhandenen Probleme schreibt, geht direkt der Fanboy-Flamewar los... ist ja schon fast Liteville-like hier... 


Beim Trek Scratch haben wir es übrigens, nur weil wir uns hier über das Forum ausgetauscht und zusammengeschlossen haben, geschafft, Trek zu "überreden", eine neue Kettenstrebe für ein nicht mehr im Programm befindliches Modell zu bauen.
Hätte man sich hier nicht darüber ausgetauscht, hätten sich nicht knappe 40 Trek Fahrer mit knappen 60 gebrochenen Streben zusammengefunden und Trek hätte weiter das lustige Märchen vom Einzelfall und nicht statistisch Signifikaten Häufungen erzählen können. 


Ich finde es gut und richtig über solche Sachen zu berichten, den solche, mittlerweilen gehäuften, Probleme fließen genauso in meine Kaufentscheidung ein, wie die vielen Testsiege des Fanes, über die, ebenfalls zu Recht, auch regelmäßig berichtet wird.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Ach Othu, auch wenns deine Alutech Besessenheit, getarnt im aufklärerischen Sendungsbewußtsein, selten langweilig ist..
 bleib doch bei der Thema. Ihr mußtet betteln und hab viele Monate überhaupt mal auf eine Antwort warten müssen, geschweige denn die Lösung. Hier ist also so ein Druck nicht nötig, weil von sich aus schnell reagiert wird, Rumstressen bitte da wo es hingehört, nicht jeder Hersteller will Zudecken und verschweigen oder zensieren. Die ewige Leier von den Fanboys ist auch albern, wenn man selbst bereit ist für gebrochene Links zu zahlen oder privat die Verstärkungsschweißereien für Trek zu zahlen.

Also mal ganz allgemien ohne Alutech bezug:

ihr solltet das nicht zu ernst nehmen, das InternetForen mögem ja in alle mögliche Richtungen verzerren, aber für ein realistisches Bild ist es schlicht nicht zuständig. Mir Fallen massenhaft Beispiele ein für Rahmen die hochgejubelt werden und dennoch ne hohe Dunkelziffer haben, im umgekehrten Fall gilt das natürlich auch.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2012)

@ollo & @hasardeur &  @Moonboot42

Ich glaube, wir liegen da alle auf der gleichen Wellenlänge und es ist schön zu lesen, dass es auch noch Menschen gibt, die wissen wie man Reklamationen abhandeln kann Und Alutech mit Trek zu vergleichen geht eigentlichauch nicht Trek ist ein global Player und Jürgen Einzelkämpfer und unter den Teppich kehren will er ganz sicher nichts Da habe ich schon andere kennengelernt Und bezüglich Kettenstreben, habe ich früher mal ein Scott gehabt, wo mir 5x der Hinterbau gebrochen ist und jedes Mal habe ich ihn unkompliziert getauscht bekommen und somit hatte ich kein Grund zur Klage Ich weiß ja, was ich meinem Bike zumute und wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne und somit rechne ich immer mit einem Defekt. Wichtig ist dann, wie sich die Firma der Thematik stellt und da ist Jürgen vorbildlich Das Internet ist halt "emotionslos" und jeder liest das, was er lesen will und das meiste klingt halt nicht positiv und kann für manche ganz schlechte Folgen nach sich ziehen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Speedi (8. November 2012)

Man muss aber auch mal das Image von Alutech beachten, welches sie über Jahre aufgebaut haben.
Die Rahmen waren nicht die leichtesten aber dafür fast unzerstörbar! 
Die Kunden waren bereit das Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen, aber da für ein stabiles Bike zu haben. 
Und genau dieses Qualitätsmerkmal ist anscheinend nicht mehr so vorhanden.
Auch wurde meiner Meinung nach die Kostenersparnis, durch die Produktion im Ausland, nicht wirklich an die Kunden weiter gereicht. 

Für mich als betroffener Kunde würde nur ein komplett austausch des Bikes in frage kommen, aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## robertg202 (8. November 2012)

Das Problem ist halt daß niemand mehr die bleischweren Dinger haben will...
Als über Jahre hinweg Rahmenbruch-geplagter (Müsing, Nicolai, etc...: die Dinger sind mir im Jahresrhythmus gebrochen bis endlich jemand auf die Idee kam einen "Freerider" zu bauen, der mich aushält) kann ich sagen: mir ist schon alles am Rahmen gebrochen: Unterrohr, Oberrohr, Sitzrohr, Kettenstrebe, etc.. - und nie hatte ich deswegen auch nur eine unangenehme Situation. Der Bruch war immer klar sichtbar bevor irgendetwas abreißen hätte können. 
Und bei einem komplett neu konstruierten Rahmen kann sowas schon mal vorkommen, dazu gibt es ja die Garantie. 
Die Gründe können vielfältig sein: Kettenstrebe unterdimensioniert? Oder einfach Produktionsfehler? Materialfehler vielleicht? Oder was auch immer...
Jeder Rahmen kann brechen - wichtig ist die Reaktion des Herstellers darauf. Und die dürfte beim Jürgen ja wohl wirklich nicht das Problem sein. 
Auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen: 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nie, nirgendwo...


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal das Image von Alutech beachten, welches sie über Jahre aufgebaut haben.
> Die Rahmen waren nicht die leichtesten aber dafür fast unzerstörbar!
> Die Kunden waren bereit das Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen, aber da für ein stabiles Bike zu haben.
> Und genau dieses Qualitätsmerkmal ist anscheinend nicht mehr so vorhanden.
> ...



Das wird aber langsam tendenziös.  Ich sehe hier nicht massenhaft Rahmenbrüche. Ich sehe Probleme mit dem Hinterbau. Wie es sie offenbar schon zu den "guten alten Zeiten" gab, als der Jü noch selbst geschweißt hat. Wieso du jetzt den Schluss ziehst, dass die Rahmen nur noch schwer sind aber nicht mehr wirklich stabil, entzieht sich mir. Da ist ggf. (immer noch) ein konstruktives Problem. Abreissende Kettenstrebenschweißnähte sind dagegen ein Produktionsproblem. Aber bis jetzt habe ich noch von keinen abreissenden Steuerrohren und dergleichen gehört.

Auch wirst du kaum Einsicht in die Bücher vom Jü haben, um eine Aussage zur Kostenersparnis und den Möglichkeiten diese an den Kunden weiterzugeben einschätzen zu können. Alles nur Spekulation! Vergiss bitte nicht, Alutech ist eine Einzelfirma. Er haftet persönlich für Verluste und Schulden seiner Firma. Das ist was ganz anderes als wenn man eine Kollektivgesellschaft führt. Er trägt ein enormes Risiko und muss das refinanzieren. Das betrifft auch die Probleme mit den Sitzstreben.

Zum letzten Satz. Zähl mir doch mal die Hersteller auf, die dir aufgrund eines Hinterbau Problems gleich ein ganz neues Bike hinstellen. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie viele das sein könnten...


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Scheiß auf image. Das hat auch nicht mehr Rahmen verkauft. Selten war die Firma so groß und so gesund, wie nach der Auslagerung.
Inwiefern die kunden bereit sind Mehrgewicht in kauf zu nehmen, sieht man ja. Jedesmal leidige Fragen nach Gewichten, ein immerwährendes Geichtsdogma, egal ob man dafür Vertelloptionen bekommt oder was anderes.
Inwiefern meinst du denn die marge ersehen zu können? Nur weils Taiwanesen sind? Mal geschaut wo der Durchschnittslohn so ist?https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/tw.html
Es wird erst billiger als Made in Germany, wenn man auf Stückzahlen geht oder direkt nach China.

Was du meinst fordern zu können ist doch irrelevant, das ist kein Wegwerfartikel und man hat kein Rahmenabo(dafür gibts andere Firmen), Servicepauschalen müßten dann auf alle umgelegt werden, dann wird der Preis für den Rahmen ganz schön hoch, damit man jedem ein neues Rad hinstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Geld Jü im Ausland spart. Vielleicht konnte er die Rahmen vorher sogar billiger herstellen, weil er sie selbst geschweißt hat. Das kostet nämlich nur das, was er am Ende übrig hat und in die eigene Tasche schieben kann. Die Rahmen werrden in Taiwan gefertigt, weil sonst Wartezeiten die Folge wären, die niemand haben möchte. Es war die einzige Möglichkeit, die Produktionszahlen schnell zu erhöhen. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Außerdem ist der Preis der Fanes-Rahmen absolut marktüblich und die Komplettbikes können preislich mit manchem großen Versender mithalten. Mir doch egal, ob der Jü jetzt durch mich näher an seiner ersten Million ist. Ich habe ein geiles Bike zu einem marktüblichen, im Vergleich sogar och fairen Preis. Das zählt.
Das Image von Unzerstörbarkeit ist richtig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es dem Jü tierisch auf die Nüsse geht, dass an diesem Image jetzt binnen kürzester  Zeit und durch seinen erfolgreichsten Wurf gekratzt wird. Aber weshalb stellt sich niemand die Frage, warum hier und dort Gewicht gespart wird. Schaut Euch doch allein die Gewichts-Prahlerei mit der Fanes an? Kommentaren wie "super stabil", unkaputtbar" oder bzgl. der grandiosen Fahreigenschaften gehen unter gegenüber Beiträgen zu neuen Minimal-Gewichten. Folgt Alutech da nicht nur der Stimme des Marktes? Mal ehrlich, wer hätte die Fanes gekauft, wenn der Rahmen 500g schwerer wäre? Wohl nur alte, eingefleischte Schweine- und Hundetreiber (nett gemeint).


----------



## Speedi (8. November 2012)

Warum soll für ein Bike nicht das selbe gelten wie für andere Artikel auch?
Wenn bei deinem 2 Monate alten Auto der Motor hinüber ist bekommst du ein neues, oder zumindest ein Leihwagen!
Wenn der neue TV kaputt ist baust du ihn auseinander?


----------



## othu (8. November 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ach Othu,




Jaja, die pawlowschen Hunde... da fangen wir wohl beide zu sabbern an wenn irgendwo der Name Alutech auftaucht... nur aus unterschiedlichen Gründen...


----------



## wildsau.com (8. November 2012)

Eigentlich sollte es ein sachlicher Tread werden mit dem Hinweis der Problematik an der Kettenstrebe damit die V3 Fahrer Kenntnis haben und ein Auge drauf werfen können bzw. Es im Hinterkopf behalten können. Aber jetzt bricht anscheinend für einige die Gefühlswelt aus weil dieses Thema "ach du Schreck" negative Tendenzen hat. 

Also ich entschuldige mich offiziell bei der Fanboygemeinde das ich einen Fehler entdeckt und an die Allgemeinheit "gepetzt" habe. 

Und jetzt ist mir die Lust vergangen schädigende Posts zu veröffentlichen.

ManManMan hoffentlich geht wegen mir die Firma Alutech nicht zugrunde.........


.....echt lächerlich was hier zum Teil für Horrorszenarien ausgedacht werden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Ach Othu, ich kann wenigstens was zu dem Thema aus erster Hand, incl. BenutzerFAHRung, erzählen.


----------



## robertg202 (8. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Warum soll für ein Bike nicht das selbe gelten wie für andere Artikel auch?
> Wenn bei deinem 2 Monate alten Auto der Motor hinüber ist bekommst du ein neues, oder zumindest ein Leihwagen!
> Wenn der neue TV kaputt ist baust du ihn auseinander?



Die Autofirma schaue ich mir an, wo Du ein neues Auto bekommst...
Und den Fernseher bekommst Du nur dann neu wenn die Reperatur mehr kostet als ein neues Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. November 2012)

sachlich und das bei einem Hobby wie Radfahren, das ist von vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt. Fanboys ja na klar muß es und solle es geben ohne die würde manches nicht existieren und Fußball wäre um so einiges Langweiliger wenn es kein Fans mehr gibt oder alle Stumpf und Stur auf der Tribüne stehen..... der eine ist halt mehr Fan der andere weniger und Hooligans sortieren sich irgendwann selber aus.

Wer sich heute über Produktionen in Taiwan aus lässt weiß nicht warum die Dinge dort Produziert werden, sicher nicht ausschließlich wegen der Kostenersparnis, mir fallen dazu nur spezialisierte Facharbeiter und Industrien ein, kurze Wege, schnellere Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, Unternehmen die etwas in kurzer Zeit bewegen wollen und nicht erst darüber mit irgendwem und irgendeinem Geldgeber Nachdenken müßen oder warten müßen bis die Fördergelder genehmigt sind damit endlich mal eine neuen Halle und 10 Mann eingestellt werden können oder nur mit Fördermittel existieren können. Die Asiaten können halt beim schneller , Höher, Besser, weiter einfach besser mithalten als good Old Germany (zumal wir ja zum Großteil so Nett waren unser Know How nach Asien zu Transportieren) , weil sie die Mittel und die Menschen dazu haben und das es diese Möglichkeiten geben muß liegt ja nicht an den Produzenten sondern an den Käufern die beleidigt sind wenn mal 1 Woche nichts Lieferbar ist ......... 

Ich sag ja zu Alutech und freue mich das ich mit meinen Fan-Euros einen am Kunden interessierten  Rahmenbauer finanziere der Bikes für Biker baut, auch wenn die mal schwächeln  

.


----------



## robertg202 (8. November 2012)

Das mit den Asiaten kann ich jetzt unterschreiben: sosehr ich die Geschäftspraktiken, die ich in Taiwan und China kennenlernen durfte, nicht schätze - aber mangelnde Flexibilität kann man den privaten Unternehmen auf der Insel oder am Festland nicht nachsagen. 
Da sind wir - und da rede ich jetzt von Europa im Allgemeinen und von Deutschland und Österreich im Speziellen - schon ganz besondere Suderanten (für alle nicht-Österreicher: Jammerlappen):
Alles was neu ist wird prinzipiell mal ganz speziell kritisch betrachtet und seitenlang darüber lamentiert, warum das jetzt eigentlich garnicht funktionieren kann/darf: hier im Forum zu beobachten bei 29", alle Neuentwicklungen, etc...
Wenn irgendwo ein kleines Problem auftritt wird das sofort aufgeblasen, generalisiert, alle möglichen Konsequenzen gefordert, was weiß ich noch alles - gut zu sehen hier. 
Und was jetzt von Amerika herüberschwappt: Alles muss von zehntausend Leuten abgesegnet werden und niemand will irgendetwas entscheiden und schiebt die Verantwortung auf alle anderen ab. Somit passiert: NIX. Und nämlich garnix.
So: (halb-)offtopic-herumgesudere aus.


----------



## monkey10 (8. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch einfach mal ein paar weniger egozentrische, sondern lieber objektive Gedanken machen...



ich verstehe nicht, warum man über diese fälle nicht im forum berichten sollte. auch von mir ein paar objektive standpunkte, warum mir ähnliche threads geholfen haben:

bsp: *kindshock variostütze, revelation team air u-turn & BOR-LRS (bzw freilauf)*

ich war der erste kunde eines großen online-shops in AUT die bereits im forum angekündigte defekte bei der variostütze und RS gabel hatte. die beiträge im IBC haben mir jeweils sehr bei der garantieabwicklung geholfen und bei der kindshock sogar dafür gesorgt, dass ich sofort einen ersatz bekommen habe - und nicht warten musste bis der hersteller dem händler sein okay gegeben hat.

bei BOR hatte ich weniger glück. da ich wohl der erste war, der durch intensives biken im herbst/winter 2010 dessen freilauf nach nur 16 ausfahrten irreparabel defekt war, wurde mir von seitens des händlers und herstellers alles mögliche unterstellt und mir die garantie/gewährleistung verwehrt. so musste ich nur zeit vergehen lassen, bis auch jene, die nicht so intensiv in der nassen jahreszeit biken ihre höhenmeter zusammen bekommen. und siehe da: ein paar monate später entstand ein thread mit genau den gleichen erfahrungen und schon musste der hersteller reagieren.

so nebenbei: ich habe zwar kein scratch, aber mit dem flagship-store frühjahr 2011 über die kettenstreben-brüche gesprochen. von denen wusste noch keiner etwas davon.

auch wenn ich alutech nicht unterstellen würde auch ohne diese threads im forum adäquat & kundenfreundlich zu reagieren, so finde ich es nicht verwerflich über solche fälle hier zu berichten.

wie schon erwähnt: für mich als potentieller kunde ist so eine information einfach wichtig - dadurch erfährt man hier ja auch wie der hersteller auf einen solchen schaden reagiert!

bsp: ich hatte 5 kindshock variostützen. nach einem defekt ist sie immer sofort & problemlos mit der neuesten version ausgetauscht worden. somit sah ich keinen anlass diese weiter zu nutzen.

andererseit BOR: die kommunikation war derart ausfällig, engstirnig und beleidigend (habe die emails der konversation händler <--> hersteller bekommen), dass ich NIE mehr ein produkt von denen kaufen würde.


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. November 2012)

Ich finde es interessant und zugleich ein bisschen schockierend, wie hier manche auf das publik machen eines *Defekts* reagieren.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch einfach mal ein paar weniger egozentrische, sondern lieber objektive Gedanken machen...
> 
> ...meinetwegen auf mir rumhacken und weiter die Fanes oder Alutech schlecht machen, denn auf etwas Anderes läuft es letztlich nicht hinaus, selbst wenn anders beabsichtigt. Oder Ihr überdenkt nochmal die Tragweite des Mediums "Forum" und "Internet" und spart Euch vielleicht das eine oder andere Aufwärmen dieses Falles.



Solche und ähnliche Meldungen hab ich mit "ein bisschen emotionaler Abstand würde nicht schaden" gemeint. Ich habe hier bewusst versucht sachlich zu bleiben, während du sofort auf die persönliche Ebene gewechselt hast. Aber nichts für ungut, du bist ja in guter Gesellschaft. 

Die Selbstgerechtigkeit, die einem hier entgegen schlägt, ist ein bisschen anstrengend. Ich unterstütze hier nicht einen "Einzelkämpfer", sondern habe bei einem Unternehmen ein Fahrrad gekauft. Das ein kleiner Betrieb wie Alutech durchaus anders zu bewerten ist als ein Global Player ist mir dabei durchaus bewusst.

Tatsache ist, dass es Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gibt. Ob diese konstrukiv oder prozesstechnisch bedingt sind ist mir als Kunde *egal*. 
Ich habe keine besondere Beziehung zur Marke oder deren Inhaber. 

Das Telefonat mir Jürgen gestern war sehr freundlich und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Garantieabwicklung zufriedenstellend verläuft. Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall darüber am Laufenden halten.

Nehmts nicht immer alles so ernst. Alutech wird sicher nicht bankrott gehen, nur weil ich hier geschrieben habe, dass es mir den Hinterbau zerbröselt hat. Schon gar nicht bei dem Hype, der hier im Forum generiert wird


----------



## Banana Joe (8. November 2012)

ich verstehe das hier auch nicht so ganz. ich persönlich finde es gut über solche dinge informiert zu werden. wo kämen wir auch hin wenn man jemanden den mund verbieten würde. muss jeder halt wissen wir er mit den informationen die man hier bekommt umgeht. ich finde es aber auch absolut nicht richtig über jemanden herzuziehen der hier seine probleme mitteilt.

und vieleicht hat es sogar was gutes das jetzt mehr leute mal genauer hinschauen und so ein problem früh genug erkennen. alutech wirds schon keinen abbruch tun da bin ich mir auch sicher. die streben werden verstärkt und gut ist. die wenigsten hier sind doch mit dem bike unzufrieden (mal abggesehen von einzelnen komponenten).


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> (mal abggesehen von einzelnen komponenten).




...... ich weiß was du meinst!!!!!


----------



## Banana Joe (8. November 2012)

das boot ist groß genug passen noch ein paar leute rein


----------



## valdus (8. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> ich verstehe das hier auch nicht so ganz. ich persönlich finde es gut über solche dinge informiert zu werden. wo kämen wir auch hin wenn man jemanden den mund verbieten würde. muss jeder halt wissen wir er mit den informationen die man hier bekommt umgeht. ich finde es aber auch absolut nicht richtig über jemanden herzuziehen der hier seine probleme mitteilt.



würde ich so unterschreiben 

diese ganze sache hier ist völlig aus dem ruder gelaufen....teilweise sind hier dinge gesagt worden die so rein gar NICHTS mehr mit der eigentlichen sache zu tun haben.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2012)

Dieser Thread ist ein guter Beweis, warum ein Internetforum nicht geeignet ist, sachdienlich zu diskutieren. 80% der Kommunikation sind Mimik und Gestik, Emoticons helfen da nicht viel weiter. Wie soll man also mit nur 20% verbleibender Mittel heikle Themen sinnvoll diskutieren? Geht nicht! Da die Nachricht immer beim Empfänger entsteht, sind auch damit verbundene Emotionen meist die eigenen oder einfach Voreingenommenheit.

Daher verkneife ich mir jeden weiteren Kommentar, mache das, was ich die ersten 50 Beiträge gemacht habe, nämlcih die Diskussion ignoriern, und hoffe innigst, dass Alutech mit einem blauen Auge davon kommt und an dieser Sache wächst.


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Ich finde es absolut Ok, wenn Fanes-Fahrer hier über ihre Probleme und Defekte berichten - warum soll die Realität tot geschwiegen werden.
Was mich aber ankotzt, sind Oberschlaumeier, die nicht mal eine Fanes fahren, aber meinen, sie könnten die Qualität der Fanes hier beurteilen. Warum melden sich manche heir nur zu Wort, wenn es darum geht, etwas schlecht zu reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Da muß ich zustimmen, eigentlich war der TE differenziert genug in seiner Darstellung.  Aber es kommt halt drauf an wie man es lesen will. Wenn hier dann geflamt wird von leuten, die so ein Teil naoch nicht mal aus der Nähe gesehen haben, hat das dann einen faden Beigeschmack und dient auch nicht mehr der Aufklärung. 
Ansonsten finde ich Brüche auch nicht ungewöhnlich, man hört ja auch nicht auf mit dem Sport weil einer mal gestürzt ist, warum dann einen Rahmen abschreiben weil er mal gebrochen ist. aufstehen, staub abklopfen, weitermachen.

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, wäre es vielleicht zukünftig gut alles komplett nach der Abwicklung zu posten. Dann wäre alles komplett beieinander gewesen, und der Eindruck entseht nicht, daß hier Druck ausgeübt wird oder werden muß. 
Bruch, 1. Hersteller Kontakt, der schaut was es war, neues Teil zurück, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Speedi (8. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut Ok, wenn Fanes-Fahrer hier über ihre Probleme und Defekte berichten - warum soll die Realität tot geschwiegen werden.
> Was mich aber ankotzt, sind Oberschlaumeier, die nicht mal eine Fanes fahren, aber meinen, sie könnten die Qualität der Fanes hier beurteilen. Warum melden sich manche heir nur zu Wort, wenn es darum geht, etwas schlecht zu reden?



Fahre zum glück keins 
Gehörte aber zu den 3 Bikes meiner engeren Wahl.
Zwei von der Liste hatte ich schon Probe gefahren, und wenn mich da nicht schon eins voll überzeugt hätte, wer ich auch noch das Fanes probe gefahren! 
Hatte mich aber auch schon intensiv mit dem Fanes beschäftigt.
Wobei mir die Sache mit dem Hinterbau von Anfang an nicht so zu sagte.


----------



## ollo (8. November 2012)

und


----------



## Speedi (8. November 2012)

Und was?


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Nie eine Fanes gefahren, aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen.


----------



## ollo (8. November 2012)

es ist eher ein Unglück keine Fanes zu Fahren,  man kann sich weder über die schlechten noch die gute Seiten der Fanes unterhalten .....


----------



## schwerter (8. November 2012)

_...und am Ende wird alles gut!Auf Juergen ist Verlass. _

_Ich wiederhole mich gern _


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal das Image von Alutech beachten, welches sie über Jahre aufgebaut haben.
> Die Rahmen waren nicht die leichtesten aber dafür fast unzerstörbar!
> Die Kunden waren bereit das Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen, aber da für ein stabiles Bike zu haben.
> Und genau dieses Qualitätsmerkmal ist anscheinend nicht mehr so vorhanden.
> ...



Für mich ist das auch mein letztes Statement, was ich zu dieser Thematik schreiben werde Ich habe im Keller ein unzerstörbares Teil aus den ersten Tagen von Jürgen stehen Nee, eigentlich sind es zwei und soviel Nehmerqualitäten habe ich nicht groß kennengelernt und ich bin nicht der "Hardcorefahrer" Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen im virtuellen Bereich, sehe ich die meisten Fehler eher beim Anwender(also bei mir) und nicht beim Material und das muss dann halt den Mist ausbügeln, den ich ihm eingebrockt habe Mich stört einfach, dass heute sofort etwas niedergeschrieben wird ohne vorher mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt getreten zu sein und das finde ich nicht Ordnung. Wir betreiben ein Hobby, was zu den "Extremsportarten" zählt und die meisten schmücken sich auch gerne damit und wenn das Extreme dann in die Buchse geht, dann war das Material schuld Ich habe in meinen über 20 Jahren auf dem MTB genug Mist erlebt, aber manche Dinge gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, wenn es einen Hersteller gibt, der sich seinen Produktionsfehlern stellt. Die Kostenersparniss ist zu 100% an den Endverbraucher weitergegeben worden, da Jürgen nur noch den Direktverkauf macht Es gibt genug Händler, die Jürgen gerne weiter in ihrem Sortiment führen würden, aber da hat er nun mal einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen und es wäre klasse, wenn er für seine Bemühungen um gute Bikes für den Sport auch belohnt wird, denn die Dinger sind einfach klasse Und ich bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy und drei meiner Freunde fahren mittlerweile ein Fanes und alle sind hochzufrieden und das ist meine Messlatte Ich stehe einfach nur für konstruktive Kritik ein und die fängt für mich da an, wo ich mich in erster Linie mit den Menschen austausche, die für mein Problem auch verantwortlich sind und das ist nicht das Internet
Also ich ziehe mich jetzt auch aus dieser Diskussion raus und jeder macht ja eh, was er für richtig hält
Gute Nacht und viel (Freude am Fahren) solange das Produkt mitspielt
Gruß aus dem Pott!
 @schwerter
war klar, dass du Langeweile hast
Schlaf schön


----------



## rossifumi (8. November 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> würde ich so unterschreiben
> 
> diese ganze sache hier ist völlig aus dem ruder gelaufen....teilweise sind hier dinge gesagt worden die so rein gar NICHTS mehr mit der eigentlichen sache zu tun haben.



Vollkommen richtig.

Es gibt jetzt eben Probleme mit den Sitzstreben, den Kettenstreben und evtl. auch mit dem Sattelrohr. Der Alutech Service ist natürlich einwandfrei. Das Problem mit den Sitzstreben wurde nun auch öffentlich gemacht, also ist das für den Endverbraucher schon mal Klasse. Ich persönlich hätte beim Kauf schon etwas mehr Robustheit erwartet. Wird das mit den Kettenstreben usw. auch noch eine größer Sache, dann würde für jeden Bikeanbieter ob groß oder klein die Luft dünner werden.
Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt. 
Manch einer hat sich hier wohl emotional ziemlich verfahren, richtig peinlich, was ich hier lesen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossifumi (8. November 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Für mich ist das auch mein letztes Statement, was ich zu dieser Thematik schreiben werde Ich habe im Keller ein unzerstörbares Teil aus den ersten Tagen von Jürgen stehen Nee, eigentlich sind es zwei und soviel Nehmerqualitäten habe ich nicht groß kennengelernt und ich bin nicht der "Hardcorefahrer" Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen im virtuellen Bereich, sehe ich die meisten Fehler eher beim Anwender(also bei mir) und nicht beim Material und das muss dann halt den Mist ausbügeln, den ich ihm eingebrockt habe Mich stört einfach, dass heute sofort etwas niedergeschrieben wird ohne vorher mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt getreten zu sein und das finde ich nicht Ordnung. Wir betreiben ein Hobby, was zu den "Extremsportarten" zählt und die meisten schmücken sich auch gerne damit und wenn das Extreme dann in die Buchse geht, dann war das Material schuld Ich habe in meinen über 20 Jahren auf dem MTB genug Mist erlebt, aber manche Dinge gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, wenn es einen Hersteller gibt, der sich seinen Produktionsfehlern stellt. Die Kostenersparniss ist zu 100% an den Endverbraucher weitergegeben worden, da Jürgen nur noch den Direktverkauf macht Es gibt genug Händler, die Jürgen gerne weiter in ihrem Sortiment führen würden, aber da hat er nun mal einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen und es wäre klasse, wenn er für seine Bemühungen um gute Bikes für den Sport auch belohnt wird, denn die Dinger sind einfach klasse Und ich bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy und drei meiner Freunde fahren mittlerweile ein Fanes und alle sind hochzufrieden und das ist meine Messlatte Ich stehe einfach nur für konstruktive Kritik ein und die fängt für mich da an, wo ich mich in erster Linie mit den Menschen austausche, die für mein Problem auch verantwortlich sind und das ist nicht das Internet
> Also ich ziehe mich jetzt auch aus dieser Diskussion raus und jeder macht ja eh, was er für richtig hält
> Gute Nacht und viel (Freude am Fahren) solange das Produkt mitspielt
> Gruß aus dem Pott!
> ...



Na dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Firstkiller (9. November 2012)

Was hier manche labern schlimm ! Hab meine Fanes jetzt seit 1 Woche bin voll und ganz von Ihr begeistert, das mit der RÃ¼ckrufaktion betrifft mich leider auch aber hey es gibt wenigstens eine Aktion. Wenn an meiner Dame was kaputt geht oder nur ne Frage da ist und ich JÃ¼rgen Abends um 18.30 ne Mail schreib und 5 min SpÃ¤ter meine Antwort hab bin ich doch schon glÃ¼cklich. Ich kenn das weit schlimmer von anderen Teuren Hobbys z.b.: Paintball du kaufst nen Markierer fÃ¼r 1500â¬ und weiÃ gott was alles. Das ding geht nicht richtig und keine Sau in ganz D-Land juckts auch nur wenn du da nen Monat lang anrufst. So ne gute Betreuung wie bei Alutech hatte ich bei anderen Kleinmarken noch nie, Fehler kommen vor und wenn sie so schnell behoben werden wie es hier der Fall ist was wollt ihr dann noch ?


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Es gibt jetzt eben Probleme mit den Sitzstreben, den Kettenstreben und evtl. auch mit dem Sattelrohr. Der Alutech Service ist natürlich einwandfrei. Das Problem mit den Sitzstreben wurde nun auch öffentlich gemacht, also ist das für den Endverbraucher schon mal Klasse. Ich persönlich hätte beim Kauf schon etwas mehr Robustheit erwartet. Wird das mit den Kettenstreben usw. auch noch eine größer Sache, dann würde für jeden Bikeanbieter ob groß oder klein die Luft dünner werden.
> Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt.
> Manch einer hat sich hier wohl emotional ziemlich verfahren, richtig peinlich, was ich hier lesen musste.



Da zu braucht man wohl nichts mehr sagen, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben, Sattelrohr, da ist ja schon mal 70% des Bikes Mist!
Das Fanes ist ein sehr gutes Bike, aber erst in 1-2 Jahren wenn wirklich alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben wurden. Leider wurde der Kunde hier wieder zum Produkttester.


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2012)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Was hier manche labern schlimm ! Hab meine Fanes jetzt seit 1 Woche bin voll und ganz von Ihr begeistert, das mit der Rückrufaktion betrifft mich leider auch aber hey es gibt wenigstens eine Aktion. Wenn an meiner Dame was kaputt geht oder nur ne Frage da ist und ich Jürgen Abends um 18.30 ne Mail schreib und 5 min Später meine Antwort hab bin ich doch schon glücklich. Ich kenn das weit schlimmer von anderen Teuren Hobbys z.b.: Paintball du kaufst nen Markierer für 1500 und weiß gott was alles. Das ding geht nicht richtig und keine Sau in ganz D-Land juckts auch nur wenn du da nen Monat lang anrufst. So ne gute Betreuung wie bei Alutech hatte ich bei anderen Kleinmarken noch nie, Fehler kommen vor und wenn sie so schnell behoben werden wie es hier der Fall ist was wollt ihr dann noch ?



Seit 1 Woche!!!!!
Wieso wurde dein Bike dann überhaupt an dich Versendet?


----------



## rossifumi (9. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Da zu braucht man wohl nichts mehr sagen, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben, Sattelrohr, da ist ja schon mal 70% des Bikes Mist!
> Das Fanes ist ein sehr gutes Bike, aber erst in 1-2 Jahren wenn wirklich alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben wurden. Leider wurde der Kunde hier wieder zum Produkttester.



Mist finde ich schon übertrieben. Es kommt in unserem Sport eben auf den Fahrstil, das Lebendgewicht und auch auf die Nutzungsdauer an. Ich weiß nicht ob ich jemals großartige Probleme mit 70 kg, kein DH und 6 Ausfahrten pro Monat mit der Fanes hätte. Trotzdem wird sie auch zurück geschickt, um überarbeitet zu werden. Ich stelle mich da aber lieber erst einmal hinten an und warte ab, wie sich die Aktion entwickelt.


----------



## wolfi (9. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Da zu braucht man wohl nichts mehr sagen, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben, Sattelrohr, da ist ja schon mal 70% des Bikes Mist!
> Das Fanes ist ein sehr gutes Bike, aber erst in 1-2 Jahren wenn wirklich alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben wurden. Leider wurde der Kunde hier wieder zum Produkttester.



eigendlich wollte ich gerade etwas zu deinem erguß schreiben, aber als gut erzogener junge habe ich BEVOR ich den antworte button betätigt habe meinen text nochmal durchgelesen. er konnte meiner internen zensur nicht standhalten und wurde gelöscht
und wenn jetzt wieder das fan-boy geflame kommt....jawoll! ich bin fan-boy! und das schon BEVOR jürgen alutech gemacht hat. ich hatte schon die ur-wildsau, noch aus der zimmermann-schmiede.
und ich kannte den jü schon bevor er alutech übernommen hat. das was er aus der marke gemacht hat, zollt meinen ganzen respekt.
und so offensiv wie jürgen mit reklamationen oder auch eventuellen mängeln umgeht, finde ich mehr als positiv!
und das gerade als kleiner hersteller der nicht einen großen konzern im rücken hat.
es wurde schon alles mehrfach erwähnt und ich finde es müßig das alles nochmals zu machen, daher spare ich mir das jetzt...
und ja, ich fahre auch mit meinen rädern! von sonntags-familien-eisdielen-tour bis bikepark und gardasee. und wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich mit meinen 100kg nicht nur bordsteinkannten rauf und runter fahre.

so, und jetzt mal etwas mehr sachlichkeit! vor allem von den nicht betroffenen.
was gerade du (speedy) hier so in den raum stellst ist schon heavy...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (9. November 2012)

woher kommt eigentlich das Sattelrohr bla bla hab ich da was überlesen ?


----------



## wolfi (9. November 2012)

ich sach nur 70%
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wildsau.com (9. November 2012)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> woher kommt eigentlich das Sattelrohr bla bla hab ich da was überlesen ?



Soweit ich weis bekommt das Sattelrohr neuerdings auch ein Gusset aufgesetzt. (Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## rossifumi (9. November 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis bekommt das Sattelrohr neuerdings auch ein Gusset aufgesetzt. (Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege)



Die Infos habe ich auch. Weiß aber nicht ob das nur bei den großen Rahmen gemacht wurde, kann nachher mal nach Fotos suchen.

Bitteschön.


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Mein Sattelrohr (XL) hat kein Gusset und der einzige, mir bekannte Fall eines Defekts entstand, wie hier zu lesen war, durch einen Anwender-Fehler, der im Übrigen sehr kulant durch Jü behandelt wurde. Bevor man also so einen Schmarrn in die Welt setzt, sollte man wenigstens die zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen lesen.

Und was die Lieferung vor einer Woche an Firstkiller betrifft: Vielleicht hat Jü auch nur schnell reagiert, nachdem der Fehler bekannt wurde und dieses Bekanntwerden war vor Montage und Versand dieses Bikes? Ist natürlich nur eine These...

Genau das meinte ich in meinen vorherigen Beiträgen: Es gibt einfach zu viel Leute, die bei Publizierung irgendwelcher Defekte plötzlich wach werden und sich wie die Hyänen darauf stürzen. Dann wird nur über alles Negative und Hätte-Wäre-Könnte abgesudelt. Die eigentliche Botschaft: "Schaut mal nach Euren Kettenstreben" gerät schnell ins Hintertreffen. Das Schlimmste ist, dass einige sehr laute Senfdazugeber bisher nur von der Fanes gelesen haben, im günstigsten Fall vielleicht mal ein paar Meter auf Ihr radeln durften, aber weit von jeder Möglichkeit objektiver Beurteilung entfernt sind.

So, und jetzt lösche ich wirklich das Abo dieses Threads...


----------



## JpunktF (9. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Da zu braucht man wohl nichts mehr sagen, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben, Sattelrohr, da ist ja schon mal 70% des Bikes Mist!
> Das Fanes ist ein sehr gutes Bike, aber erst in 1-2 Jahren wenn wirklich alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben wurden. Leider wurde der Kunde hier wieder zum Produkttester.




Die Aussage ist wohl nur polemisch.

Das Problem mit dem Sattelrohr war bisher ein Einzelfall, und hat wie die Kettenstrebenbrüche keine konstruktiven Gründe, sondern kann und wird immer wieder vorkommen, egal bei welcher Marke, egal wer den Rahmen wo schweisst. 

Das was man aus diesen zwei Schäden mitnehmen kann ist der Umgang vom Hersteller mit dem Problem und dem Kunden, und der dürfte als durchaus kulant und unkompliziert bezeichnet werden.

Viel interessanter finde ich wie die Sitzstrebenproblematik angegangen wird - und da finde ich das Vorgehen von Jürgen einzigartig: ich kenne kein Unternehmen, daß im Sinne einer schnellen Information seiner Kunden eine eigentlich brisante Information so veröffentlicht, oder glaubt hier einer, z.B. Trek würde per facebook schreiben: "Servus Leute, unsere 
Bikes müssen zurück ins Werk weil`s ein Problem gibt"?
Das ist schon mal vorbildlich. Und noch viel interessanter deshalb, weil es sich bei dem Problem mit den Sitzstreben meiner Meinung nach eben auch nicht um eine Kinderkrankeit oder einen konstruktiven Mangel handelt, sondern eher um eine Nutzung, die bei der Konstruktion nicht bedacht wurde -> Schwergewichtiger Fahrer, der den Dämpfer auf Block springt.

Und das Grundproblem dieser Diskussion liegt wohl in der menschlichen Natur, als daß sich hier im Forum eben viele freuen, daß sie ein Kleinserienprodukt haben, welches durch die Tests ein gewisses Premiumstanding erreicht hat, und nun die kommen, die sagen, ätsch, du und dein Alutechdingsda.


----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2012)

Nach meiner anfänglichen Angst das mir die Kettenstrebe nur so um die Ohren fliegt wenn sie brechen sollte sehe ich das ganze nun viel entspannter! 

Da der Jü Fahrer und Fahrerinnen über 85Kg in seinem Statemant anspricht fühle ich mich persönlich nicht angesprochen den ich wiege unter 85Kg . Kann zwar naiv sein aber bevor nix bricht lasse ich auch nix nachbessern.


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

die Kettenstrebe hat nichts mit den Druckstreben und den 85 Kg zu tun. Als ich  letzten Samstag einen Rahmen beim Jü abgeholt habe hat er mit gezeigt was an der KETTENSTREBE falsch gemacht wurde. Es ist ein Fehler der/ des Schweißers gewesen und die betroffenen KETTENSTREBEN wurden nicht nach Jürgens vorgaben geschweißt was er jetzt bei einigen Dutzend nachholen darf.

Die Druckstrebe wird vorsorglich verstärkt da es bei einer Strebe eines Alutechtestfahrers zu leichter Ermüdung kam. wirklich etwas passiert ist also nicht und wie es sich für einen Aufmerksamen "Fanes-Vater" gehört der möchte das alle lange, viel und unverletzt Spaß mit ihrer Fanes haben , Arbeitet Jürgen lieber die Streben noch mal, bevor wirklich etwas passiert..... Also im Großen und ganzen Gürtel und Hosenträger für die Fanesfahrer


----------



## Banana Joe (9. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> die Kettenstrebe hat nichts mit den Druckstreben und den 85 Kg zu tun. Als ich  letzten Samstag einen Rahmen beim Jü abgeholt habe hat er mit gezeigt was an der KETTENSTREBE falsch gemacht wurde. Es ist ein Fehler der/ des Schweißers gewesen und die betroffenen KETTENSTREBEN wurden nicht nach Jürgens vorgaben geschweißt was er jetzt bei einigen Dutzend nachholen darf.
> 
> Die Druckstrebe wird vorsorglich verstärkt da es bei einer Strebe eines Alutechtestfahrers zu leichter Ermüdung kam. wirklich etwas passiert ist also nicht und wie es sich für einen Aufmerksamen "Fanes-Vater" gehört der möchte das alle lange, viel und unverletzt Spaß mit ihrer Fanes haben , Arbeitet Jürgen lieber die Streben noch mal, bevor wirklich etwas passiert..... Also im Großen und ganzen Gürtel und Hosenträger für die Fanesfahrer



ich finde das auch klasse das die abwicklung so unproblematisch ist. weißt du ob die kettenstreben einfach nachgeschweißt werden?


----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2012)

Alles klar und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (9. November 2012)

gelesen hab ich es aber wie funktioniert das? auseinandeschneiden und neu schweißen?


----------



## wildsau.com (9. November 2012)

Endlich mal sachliche Informationen 

Das Jürgen sich drum kümmert ist ja mittlerweile mehr als oft gesagt worden und stand nie zur Diskussion. 

Dann hoffe ich mal das meine Austauschstrebe hält. Rein Objektiv kann man als Ahnungsloser/Leihe äußerlich wenig Unterschiede an der Schweißnaht erkennen, wenn man jetzt mal auf die Dicke oder Größe achtet. 

Mit dem Gusset am Sitzrohr hatte ich dann falsche Information. Dachte es sei bei den jetzigen Rahmen standart. Aber dann wäre das auch geklärt.


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> gelesen hab ich es aber wie funktioniert das? auseinandeschneiden und neu schweißen?




so wie es aussah wird neu geschweißt. Das Joke wird neu mit der Strebe verschweißt und zwar Fachlich und Handwerklich richtig, so wie man es seit Jahren vom Jü kennt, für fast unverwüstliche Bikes.

Ist echt ein dummer Fehler des Schweißers und hatte einfach nur damit zu tun das er von der Falschen Seite (die mit dem wenigsten Material) angefangen hat zu Schweißen


----------



## Wandango (9. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Die Druckstrebe wird vorsorglich verstärkt da es bei einer Strebe eines Alutechtestfahrers zu leichter Ermüdung kam. wirklich etwas passiert ist also nicht und wie es sich für einen Aufmerksamen "Fanes-Vater" gehört der möchte das alle lange, viel und unverletzt Spaß mit ihrer Fanes haben , Arbeitet Jürgen lieber die Streben noch mal, bevor wirklich etwas passiert..... Also im Großen und ganzen Gürtel und Hosenträger für die Fanesfahrer



Ich denke die Antwort, die ich vom Jürgen erhalten habe unterstreicht das hier nochmal. Es soll nicht nur die Sitz- sonder auch die Kettenstrebe eingesendet werden. Find ich super, dann hab ich wenn das beides wieder da ist auch ein rundum gutes Gefühl und muss mir dann wohl echt keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## wildsau.com (9. November 2012)

Wandango schrieb:


> Ich denke die Antwort, die ich vom Jürgen erhalten habe unterstreicht das hier nochmal. Es soll nicht nur die Sitz- sonder auch die Kettenstrebe eingesendet werden. Find ich super, dann hab ich wenn das beides wieder da ist auch ein rundum gutes Gefühl und muss mir dann wohl echt keine Sorgen mehr machen.



Aber nicht doch, dass hättest du jetzt aber nicht sagen dürfen. Das muss alles ganz astrein unter der Hand laufen.Bitte keine Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit. Wir wollen hier doch keinen falschen Eindruck über das Produkt hinterlassen.


----------



## valdus (9. November 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Aber nicht doch, dass hättest du jetzt aber nicht sagen dürfen. Das muss alles ganz astrein unter der Hand laufen.Bitte keine Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit. Wir wollen hier doch keinen falschen Eindruck über das Produkt hinterlassen.



Ist nicht langsam mal gut?


----------



## wildsau.com (9. November 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> Ist nicht langsam mal gut?



Jetztet ist jut. Da hab ich mich mal wieder nicht beheerschen können.
Aber man sieht das aus einem Einzelfall wohl doch etwas größeres geworden ist und es doch berechtigt ist wenn man die Infos teilt und weitergibt.

Und das Ende vom Lied ist, dass man nicht sauer sein kann über das Materialversagen sondern beruhigt über die GUTE Abwicklung des Herstellers im Fallen eines Problems.

Und das Ende der Geschicht, Fanes fahren oder nichts


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> ich sach nur 70%
> gruß
> wolfi



Genau genommen 100%
Mit defekten Hinterbau kann man ja nicht mehr fahren!

Aber im großen und ganzen waren meine Beiträge natürlich etwas überzogen, leider kann man oft nicht mehr anders zum Nachdenken anregen!
Ich habe schon ein halbes vermögen in mein Hobby Biken gesteckt und wurde leider schon so einige male enttäuscht, und das grade bei oft hochpreisigen Artikeln.
Grade bei Alutech war ich etwas enttäuscht darüber die Produktion ins Ausland zu verlegen, da man dann natürlich auch etwas an Kontrolle verliert.
Da hätte ich lieber etwas kleinere Stückzahlen gehabt dafür aber die volle Kontrolle über die Produktion gehabt.
Das ist natürlich nur meine Ansicht!


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Genau genommen 100%
> Mit defekten Hinterbau kann man ja nicht mehr fahren!
> 
> Aber im großen und ganzen waren meine Beiträge natürlich etwas überzogen, leider kann man oft nicht mehr anders zum Nachdenken anregen!
> ...



Ich verstehe es auch nicht, das die Produktion ins Ausland verlegt wurde. 
Es konnten scheinbar nur so, die hohen Stückzahlen hergestellt werden. Lieber sollte das Rad teurer werden und in den Alutech-Hallen gebaut werden.

Behalte trotzdem das Fanes im Auge, wenn ich mal ein Fully brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. November 2012)

braucht ihr auch nicht verstehen aber ihr könnt ja beide beim Jü Anrufen und für einen Mehrpreis Schweißt er für euch die Rahmen.... teurer und mit voller Kontrolle, die paar hunderter machen den Kohl ja nun auch nicht mehr Fett und das Im Auge haben Problem ist auch weg und ma hat wieder den vollen Durchblick ...... ansonsten seit ihr nur zwei die halt keine Fanes fahren


----------



## Firstkiller (10. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> braucht ihr auch nicht verstehen aber ihr könnt ja beide beim Jü Anrufen und für einen Mehrpreis Schweißt er für euch die Rahmen.... teurer und mit voller Kontrolle, die paar hunderter machen den Kohl ja nun auch nicht mehr Fett und das Im Auge haben Problem ist auch weg und ma hat wieder den vollen Durchblick ...... ansonsten seit ihr nur zwei die halt keine Fanes fahren


Danke


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja beide beim Jü Anrufen und für einen Mehrpreis Schweißt er für euch die Rahmen.... teurer und mit voller Kontrolle, die paar hunderter machen den Kohl ja nun auch nicht mehr Fett und das Im Auge haben Problem ist auch weg und ma hat wieder den vollen Durchblick ......



Nein, Jü schweisst *nichts* mehr selber!
das war seine Aussage auf der Eurobike.


----------



## schwerter (11. November 2012)

Lasst Euch eine Wildsau von ihm schweissen und alle Probleme sind aus dem Weg


----------



## goflo (11. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein, Jü schweisst *nichts* mehr selber!
> das war seine Aussage auf der Eurobike.




Hat er nicht mal gesagt, er macht die Pinions selbst, weil zu kleine Stückzahlen ???


----------



## Hansharz (11. November 2012)

Was labert ihr nur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. November 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> Hat er nicht mal gesagt, er macht die Pinions selbst, weil zu kleine Stückzahlen ???



das kann sein, darüber haben wir nicht gesprochen.
er meinte nur, das er 2012 bisher drei Rahmen geschweisst hätte und damit so viel Ärger hatte, das er es ab jetzt sein lässt.



Hansharz schrieb:


> Was labert ihr nur....



was meinst du?


----------



## Hansharz (11. November 2012)

Was hat dies mit dem^einzelfall^ zu tun?


----------



## goflo (11. November 2012)

Das nennt sich aus dem Thema entstandene Diskussion. Da wir uns hier in einem "Forum" befinden ist das durchaus legitim.


----------



## Hightower78 (22. Februar 2013)

Die Kettenstrebe is mir heut auch flöten gegangen:-(


----------



## schwerter (23. Februar 2013)

da kann ich nur immer wieder sagen: ruhig blut, füße still halten, jü kontaktieren und alles wird gut.


----------



## Hightower78 (24. Februar 2013)

Is alles schon geregelt.


----------



## schwerter (24. Februar 2013)

alles andere wäre auch ein unding gewesen


----------



## brozzomd (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe am Donnerstag festgestellt das meine Kettenstrebe an der Schweißnaht gerissen ist.

Habe gleich Alutech kontaktiert. Mir wurde ohne Umschweife sofort eine neue Strebe versprochen und schon Freitag hatte ich die Info das das neue Teil auf dem Weg zu mir ist.

Top Service, freundliche Beratung am Telefon, 2 Kettenstrebenbolzen auf Kulanz, da ist die gerissene Strebe schnell vergessen und das Osterwochenende gerettet.

Dank noch mal an Alutech


----------



## schwerter (25. März 2013)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe am Donnerstag festgestellt das meine Kettenstrebe an der Schweißnaht gerissen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Das nenne ich doch mal einen Service.  Klasse von Dir zu hören, wie unproblematisch es im Hause Schlender zu geht. Ich kann immer nur betonen, sofort den Kontakt mit Jü zu suchen. Er wird alles daran setzen Euch zu helfen. Dein Fall zeigt es  Einmal Alutech, immer Alutech. Ich will nix anderes mehr haben.


----------

